# Painted Koi Pen



## randbcrafts (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't typically post in this section, but I was pretty excited about how this one came out. My sister-in-law painted the tubes and I cast in resin and turned. All critiques welcome.






[/url][/img]






[/url][/img]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## R2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mate that is gorgeous! I'd be pretty damned excited too about such an outcome.[^]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 11, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Your sister in law is a great painter!!
I would love to see you do this pen again with hardware that has fewer distractions.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a great looking pen!  I've truly never seen one like it before.  I agree with Ron, though...the painting would be more easily visible without the distraction from the gold..

Still, it's a knockout!  

Andrew


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice pen. That is very unique. I think you did an outstanding job!


----------



## randbcrafts (Jan 11, 2008)

The Koi was my favorite. I felt the waves on the bands matched the water.
I also did these:


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 11, 2008)

You seem to have forgotten to post your sister-in-laws address so that I can send her some tubes!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 11, 2008)

Great looking stuff Richard. 
I hope you'll join us at the get-together here on February 23.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Gary,
Maybe I can. Can you send me some info on it?


----------



## airrat (Jan 11, 2008)

You both did a fine job on those.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful pens Richard


----------



## ashaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Richard
Very beautiful.  They belong in the art gallery.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful original work, Richard. You owe your sister-in-law big time.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW!!!

That is a fantastic pen! I like the extra-fancy kit with the painting combination. It looks very oriental. Nice job!

Chris


----------



## louisbry (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful pens, Richard.  I can see why the Koi pen is your favorite.


----------



## stoneman (Jan 11, 2008)

Like the old Vermont farmer, you are outstanding in your field.   Very nice!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 11, 2008)

What a great idea, they are great pens.


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 11, 2008)

super looking pen some day i will have to try playing with resin you give me some thing to aim at


----------



## R2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gloat! Skite! Boast!. Why not? they are all stunning!! and for your sister-in-law [:X][:X][:X]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome job!!  I am working with a local artist friend of mine with very much the same theme.  She is painting some for me right now.  I really like the way that one came out.

I for one, think the kit is a very nice match myself.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful painting, sure makes the pen awesome![]


----------



## rherrell (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful Rich!


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice pens.


----------



## Johnathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Wonderful job! Great paint work and wonderful kit for it! Bravo!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job with the painting. I'm afraid that is one talent I'll never possess.


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> 
> Absolutely beautiful! Your sister in law is a great painter!!
> I would love to see you do this pen again with hardware that has fewer distractions.



Ordinarily I'd agree with this, but the baroque, oriental ornamentation of the Lotus pen kit fits well with the Koi theme. 

Outstanding pen.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 28, 2008)

Normally, I would be negative about a pen with so much happening at once. I would call it "too busy". But this works. That Koi pen is truly unique and exceptional. It is art.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!! very nice. i really admire people who can paint like that. very impressive![]


----------

